# A Florida Man Is Found Dead With 100 Dog Bites After Taking A Shortcut To Get Home



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 7, 2019)

A pack of dogs mauled a man to death as he walked through a wooded area in Florida, police said.







Melvin Olds Jr., 45, was attacked Thursday after he took a shortcut to get home near Lake Placid. His body was found the same day with more than 100 dog bites, according to the Highlands County Sheriff's Office. 

The county's animal services have set up traps in the area for dogs that may have been involved in the attack. Six dogs have been captured so far and their bite size matches with the wounds on Olds' body, the sheriff's office said. 





Authorities have so far captured six dogs in the area, the Highlands County Sheriff's Office said

"That alone is not enough to say that they were the animals involved," the office said. Authorities will compare the captured dogs' DNA to that found on the wounds, according to the office.
"While we may have the dogs that were responsible for this horrible tragedy, we won't know for sure for a while," Sheriff Paul Blackman said in a statement. 
Authorities have not said what breeds the captured dogs were. 

"I want to encourage residents of Highway Park and the surrounding area to be on the lookout for any loose dogs, especially those that seem aggressive," he said. "We don't want anyone else to be injured."

*Such cases are rare*
Olds was a father of five and a grandfather. His fiancée, Jannell Ward, told CNN affiliate WFLA she saw a pack of dogs in their neighborhood. 

"They growled a couple times but they never ran up to me," she told the station. "They never came at me or insinuated that they were going to bite me. I never got that feeling."

When dogs get in packs, their behavior is unpredictable, Lt. Clay Kinslow, with the sheriff's office, told the affiliate. However, he said, such cases are rare.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 7, 2019)

I had no idea they did DNA testing on animals for these attacks. Hopefully they'll find them and put them down but it seems like a stretch. Those dogs could be anywhere.

Reminds me of a conversation I was just having with a coworker where she compared hitting a woman and a dog. "At least a woman can defend herself. The dog is defenseless."


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2019)

This is a horrible way to die. That poor man.



Black Ambrosia said:


> I had no idea they did DNA testing on animals for these attacks. Hopefully they'll find them and put them down but it seems like a stretch. Those dogs could be anywhere.
> 
> Reminds me of a conversation I was just having with a coworker where she compared hitting a woman and a dog. "*At least a woman can defend herself. The dog is defenseless."*



 A dog can kill a person and it doesn't even have hands! My childhood dog is a sweetie pie and would probably cower if you yelled at her because she isn't used to people being mean to her. But she is a pitbull German shepherd mix and I have no doubt can tear someone limb from limb if she had to defend herself from someone trying to hurt her or our family. Maybe the coworker meant a certain breed of dog?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 7, 2019)

No shortcuts around Lake Placid.  Got it!


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 7, 2019)

OMG What a terrible way to die. May he RIP.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 7, 2019)

Not trying to discriminate but I cannot stand pits and this is why. All dogs can bite, yes, but most dogs aren't strong enough to kill you.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jul 7, 2019)

That poor man.  What an awful way to die.  I’m terrified of dogs.  Grew up with multiple dogs, but I’m still afraid of them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 7, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> This is a horrible way to die. That poor man.
> 
> 
> 
> A dog can kill a person and it doesn't even have hands! My childhood dog is a sweetie pie and would probably cower if you yelled at her because she isn't used to people being mean to her. But she is a pitbull German shepherd mix and I have no doubt can tear someone limb from limb if she had to defend herself from someone trying to hurt her or our family. *Maybe the coworker meant a certain breed of dog?*


Honestly I don't care. No one should be abusing people or animals but I'm not of the opinion that dogs, or any animals, are on the same level as people. I've seen animal lovers stand behind jailing people who were cruel to animals while dismissing abuse of battered women. Not saying that all are like this but why would the idea even come to mind to make this comparison?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Not trying to discriminate but I cannot stand pits and this is why. All dogs can bite, yes, but most dogs aren't strong enough to kill you.


Did the article say what kind of dogs they were or was this in response to my post?

I'm more afraid of German Shepherds, Dobermans and Rottweilers than I am of pits. But it's because I've been chased by every single one of those as a kid and they were vicious. My friend also had a particularly mean chow chow on the larger side that attacked his 3 year old sister and messed her up bad. Instead of getting rid of the dog, he moved out of his parents house and took the dog with him. Smh



Black Ambrosia said:


> Honestly I don't care. No one should be abusing people or animals but I'm not of the opinion that dogs, or any animals, are on the same level as people. I've seen animal lovers stand behind jailing people who were cruel to animals while dismissing abuse of battered women. Not saying that all are like this but why would the idea even come to mind to make this comparison?


Agree 1000% with your post.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 8, 2019)

It's a pack of dogs. It's not like a gang of pit bulls or Rotties or anything specific. Probably just a crew of mutts that have been discarded and or run away and now they form a pack. ANY dog has the potential to be vicious imho. I live upstairs from a pit that is over 10 yrs old and just as vicious as she ever was. Next door is a prissy papillon that rushes EVERYBODY. I'm gonna end up kicking it one day if the owners dont get it under control. 
Im not a dog person at all. I too would have been toast if I ran into a pack of dogs.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 8, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> Did the article say what kind of dogs they were or was this in response to my post?
> 
> I'm more afraid of German Shepherds, Dobermans and Rottweilers than I am of pits. But it's because I've been chased by every single one of those as a kid and they were vicious. My friend also had a particularly mean chow chow on the larger side that attacked his 3 year old sister and messed her up bad. Instead of getting rid of the dog, he moved out of his parents house and took the dog with him. Smh
> 
> ...



I read about this elsewhere and it was said that the dogs they captured were pits. Lemme see if I can find a news source for that.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow. 

I've never had a pitt, but I grew up with large breeds (Corsos, Rotties, Dobermans) that can kill you if most of them weren't such teddy bears. Lol. 

I'll never forget walking my Rottie and two of them about 60lbs heavier than my baby came from out of nowhere. I just knew if they came at me, my baby would do his best but he was old. There was nothing but open spaces so I couldn't outrun it til I could get someplace high up/safe. Luckily it didnt become anything. They stared and we stared. I eventually took slow steps back and they went back wherever.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 8, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Honestly I don't care. No one should be abusing people or animals but I'm not of the opinion that dogs, or any animals, are on the same level as people. I've seen animal lovers stand behind jailing people who were cruel to animals while dismissing abuse of battered women. Not saying that all are like this but why would the idea even come to mind to make this comparison?



THANK. YOU. God, I'm SO FREAKIN' TIRED of people putting animals over humans! I mean, honestly...whites have been doing that forever when it comes to us, but when our own people hop on board? No. 

When I was in grad school, our contracts professor had us vote on a charity to donate to (in our graduating classes name). I suggested Make-A-Wish, but ultimately voted on a gay health charity. The girl that sat next to me (Black) voted on some humane society and then actually told me not to vote for my choice because "the animals matter more". B**** are you insane?! 

I love animals--my boyfriend and I have three dogs between us--a Cairn Terrier, a Chihuahua mix, and a pitbull. The Pit is the nicest one--he's a huge reason why I fell in love with my man (haha). He found him on the side of the road and nursed him back to health, so there's a heavy bond there. If that dog snapped or bit someone? Gone. Period. Like, what the heck? If this was end-times, ain't no animal choosing humans over it's own species. _The Jungle Book_ isn't real. 

Lord, guess I'd pent that up for some time. I'm done.


----------



## Laela (Jul 20, 2019)

Amazingly, this just happened in Memphis too. How is a pack of wild dogs roaming the streets of Memphis??




*Man mauled to death by dogs on Memphis street*
POSTED 4:27 PM, JULY 19, 2019, BY LUKE JONES AND DAVID ROYER, UPDATED AT 01:16PM, JULY 20, 2019




Police say a 40-year-old man was killed by a pack of dogs at this southwest Memphis intersection Thursday.

MEMPHIS, Tenn. — A 40-year-old man was mauled to death by a pack of dogs on a Memphis street Thursday, police said.

Officers were called around 2 a.m. to Belle Haven and Meadowbrook in southwest Memphis.

They found a man near that intersection with dog bites all over his body. Paramedics performed CPR and he was taken in critical condition to Regional Medical Center, where he later died from his injuries.

Police have identified the victim as Mario Moore.

Kevin Woods said he had just pulled up to the corner Thursday morning when he saw what he thought was a bunch of dogs fighting.

“I seen about seven, eight dogs,” Woods said. “I thought they were fighting with each other. Then I seen legs rolling around and I said, they’re jumping on a dude. So I kinda whipped my car around and started blowing my horn and they jumped off him.”

Police say they found “multiple aggressive dogs” across the street, and were told those dogs were responsible for the attack.

Memphis Animal Services took custody of five dogs, but hasn’t said what will happen to them. A city spokesperson said MAS would have a response on Monday.

Essie Jefferson was already terrified of dogs, but is even more alarmed after the attack right outside her house.

“I’m just hearing now he died. That’s so sad. It could have been me or anybody,” Jefferson said.

By Woods’ estimation, there are still at least two dogs that haven’t been captured.


----------

